# Chinese "crackers"



## jabbur (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been looking for those yummy crunchy "noodles" that you use like crackers in soup in the asian restaurants.  They always have a big bin of them near the soups and I enjoy having them in my egg drop soup but haven't seen anything like them in the stores. I don't know what they are called so hard to google!  Any one know their name or how to make them or where I can get some?  Thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 18, 2007)

I've heard them called "Chow Mein Noodles", but the ones in the supermarket aren't even remotely like the ones you get in a restaurant.  I love them in egg drop soup too!!!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 19, 2007)

You can look for dried egg noodles or ramen noodles.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 19, 2007)

they are Rice noodles, but instead of being boiled they`re thrown into hot oil instead and they all puff up and become crispy.
same principal as Prawn crackers 

don`t add too many at a time as they tripple in volume!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 19, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> they are Rice noodles, but instead of being boiled they`re thrown into hot oil instead and they all puff up and become crispy.
> same principal as Prawn crackers
> 
> don`t add too many at a time as they tripple in volume!


YT, I think they are not rice noodles which are also known as vermicelli.  The ones that are deep fried in hot oil are egg noodles.  Rice noodles are only used in soup and fried noodles with eggs, seafood, chicken, any type of meat and veggies.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 19, 2007)

you put egg noodle into hot oil it will do nothing but burn.
you want the clear Rice noodles in the hot oil, directly from the packet (dried).
I have done this Many times 

Rice noodles or rice sticks are very popular in Thailand. These noodle come in various shapes and widths , and are widely known as "sen lek", "sen chan or chantaboon", "sen mee"noodles. Sen lek and sen chan are thin, flat (small to medium size) noodles often called "rice sticks". Sen mee or rice vermicelli is very thin and brittle. Sen mee or rice vermicelli should be softened before cooking, or else deep-fried right from the package in which, they will puff up and become delicately and crisp. The crispy rice vermicelli is used in the appetizer "Mee Krob". Useful hints: Dried rice noodles are very easy to use. Just soak them in warm water for 15 minutes, until they are soft. Drain them in a colander or sieve, and they are ready to use, for example, in soups or stir-fries. Dried rice noodle is a perfect ingredient for PAD THAI.
from:ThaiGrocer Cooking School: Rice, Noodles and Grains

read here also: Grilled Candied-Garlic Salmon on Crispy Rice Noodles and Baby As Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 19, 2007)

YT, I do believe that restaurants in the Far East soak the egg noodles first and then deep fry them.  Once this is done, they prepare a mixture of seafood and veggies thickened with cornflour and then pour over the crispy noodles.  I personally have not tried this method but just soak them and stir-fry them as I find this style rather unhealthy.  I have not seen anyone doing it with vermicelli though.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 19, 2007)

I deep fry the thread noodles and the ribbon sorts (both Rice noodles) as well as the prawn crackers (also rice based), Tapioca or Casava noodles will do the same.
 as for health of fried foods... erm


----------



## jabbur (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm going to try the rice noodles and see what happens.  I was wondering if they were maybe spring roll wraps sliced up and deep fried but noodles would be easier.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 19, 2007)

you can do it with spring roll wrappers too 
there are several sorts and methods too, the Rice wraps work well, as do the the other sort made with wheat (I think), they`re most often used with crispy fried wonton or Beggars purses (use the green of a spring onion to tie the "purse" up with instead of wrap like wonton).

Podadums are the Indian version of similar, as is Far-Far, that can be made with sago or Wheat, but again, it`s put into the deep fry when Dry 

if you`re feel adventurous, I can tell you how to make your own also


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 19, 2007)

YT is correct.  The "crackers" that are served with Chinese soups are deep-fried wonton wrappers.  These are easily found in any major grocery store in the produce section.  Look for Chinese veggies, and there should be some fresh noodles, wonton skins, and/or egg roll skins around.


----------

